# Eat more Beef



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

Not Chicken,

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7440195/Oxford-University-scientists-claim-Britons-eat-poultry-risk-developing-cancer.html


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I thought glyphosate caused non- Hodgkin's lymphoma? At least according to the lawyers.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

All the desiccated with Roundup grain the chickens ate. 

Make my beef grain feed please.  Average about 1/2 of home raised beef every year,feed on screenings from oats I have cleaned as seed for hay.


----------

